# Rut Progression



## maple lake duck slayer

Bowhunters-

Rut is right around the corner, deer should be getting more active real soon. Anybody been seeing any increases in movement?

I'm going out tonight, I'm starting to get excited as I arrowed my buck on the 25th last year and there is a new moon on the 26th this year. Gonna be out in the stand almost every afternoon next week.

Post up what you're seeing :jammin:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Mean't to post this over in the bowhunting section...nobody out?

Wed evening had a doe at 10 yards, yesterday evening had 3 does at 15 yards and at dark heard what sounded like antlers on a tree about 150 yards away. Seems like the woods are getting a little more active as we near the new moon next week.

I'm gonna try and be out every night starting Monday until gun season opens up...next week is the week I shot mine last year.


----------



## Plainsman

Here it is in bowhunting for you. I left a shadow connection in deer hunting so you find it again. 

Five years in a row I shot my buck the week before rifle season. I guess I needed them just a little more stupid before I could connect.


----------



## antlrking

when the gun season opens on the 5th are they still rutting then?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

> Here it is in bowhunting for you.


Thanks!



> when the gun season opens on the 5th are they still rutting then?


They can be, they can be in lockdown, they could be just starting. Kinda depends on the year a little. But just about every year a week before and after Halloween it seems I always see bucks actively on their feet, during daylight hours, sniffing and chasing. And without the extra 500,000 people in the woods and gunshots everywhere, they are much more settled and willing to move during daylight as opposed to after dark. Thats why I love the 2 weeks leading up to gun opener.

I let my spot sit Friday, buddy shot a doe out there Saturday evening(wish he didn't so close to go time) so I let it sit again yesterday. Thinking I'll be out tonight.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Was out in the woods on the 19th of Oct. Check my area while sneaking in and out of the stand. Found 2 scrapes. Saw a little forkie come with in 15 yards. Nothing else. Hunted the same stand on the 22nd. Found 3 new scrapes. Never saw a deer that morning. but shows you they are starting to get going. Planning on being in the woods tomorrow afternoon, then this weekend, and most of next week....if I don't have one on the ground by then.


----------



## barebackjack

Plainsman said:


> Here it is in bowhunting for you. I left a shadow connection in deer hunting so you find it again.
> 
> Five years in a row I shot my buck the week before rifle season. I guess I needed them just a little more stupid before I could connect.


+1.

Week before rifle season is where its at. If they werent being molested by orangies, first week of rifle season would by absolutely dyn-o-mite! November 7-11th is usually the peak of the chasing phase.

If I could have one wish granted by the NDGF, it would be to kick rifle season back one week. Scourge of my fall for 16.5 days, ruins "rut hunting".


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Haven't seen a thing the last 2 evenings. Patience.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16

Halloween Fellas obviously when the monsters come out!!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Checked one of my cams yesterday and they are moving in the middle of the day. An 8 pt was 10 yards from my stand Tues at 11:00 AM, Monday there was a bigger deer at 10:00 AM but the head was blocked.


----------



## bornlucky

I saw a buck alone with a doe this morning out in the middle of soybean field. The buck was just laying there keeping an eye on the doe. I scouted some of my favorite deer hunting spots last night and saw rubs, but only one scrape. I would not categorize any of the rubs as being real aggressive. Only saw 2 does and fawns whereas in the past I would normally have seen 20+ driving around.

My daughter is going out bowhunting tonight in a really good spot. This is her first year. I hope she gets a shot.


----------



## barebackjack

Sunday night and Monday morning was ridiculous. Deer running every where, bucks chasing does, bucks chasing bucks, it was nuts. Nice up and coming 4x4 hounding the crap out of one doe grunting his head off.

Today, nary a peep of activity. Saw five bucks about 9:30 this morning together, a few does came through, I figured the boys would puff up and put on a show to impress em, nope. Payed no attention to the girls at all. Sat till about 11:00 and that was all I saw.

Didnt see a single deer this evenings sit.


----------



## gonnerman22

I was out tonight near Duluth MN and saw 9 does 0 bucks


----------



## duckp

Really kicked in here yesterday.'New' bucks everywhere,fawns running around alone,grunting,etc.The best 3 weeks of the year are off and running.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Last night I jumped one from under my stand as I was walking out, saw a second feeding up in the field, and had a third sneek in on me, snorted and ran off as I was lowering my bow to the ground at the end of shooting time. Didn't get a good look at any of them. Hopefully didn't scare anything big, woods was full of bad luck for me last night.


----------



## gonnerman22

Thursday I saw 5 does/fawns then a very respectable buck came out behind them grunting and the does ran and stood right under my stand. Buck came into the trees a little out of range. Tonight it was playing out to be the same until someone near by decided it was a good time to sight in his rifle, all the deer scattered :******: but the rut is definitely on in north east minnesota


----------



## bigbrad123

I bowhunt in SE ND and went out last night. Only saw 2 mature does right at dusk (probably too windy), but there were not any bucks following them. Last year I saw at least two nice scrapes in the small area I hunt, but I haven't seen anything this year yet. I know the bucks come in because I have them on my camera and got a couple picks of them sparring, but they were still hanging out together (about a week and a half ago). I think in my spot, we still have a few days until things pick up. I noticed last year the rut seemed to intensify significantly around Nov. 10, so I think by the end of this week things will really pick up. Too bad I will be out in the badlands looking for muleys.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Last Thursday I went out and while walking to the stand I walked up on a 6/8 pt in the field, 4:30 in the afternoon and saw another deer. Friday went out and saw a little 3 pt. Over the weekend I had gun in hand trying to not get too ticked at the idiots that were walking all around my stand. Had 6 guys within 150 yards of me at sun up, all sitting on the ground(differnt area than I bow hunt).

Saw a decent buck Sat at 11:30 cruising, but couldn't get a real good look at the rack as it was in the thick stuff. Sunday AM I could make out a body of a deer in the thick stuff, then heard 2 grunts, 3 minutes later heard antlers banging together. Never got a good look at anything.

Very sick of gun hunting, but its tradition. Gonna try and make it out bow hunting a few nights this week before I have to go back down south with a gun this weekend.

Noticed ALOT of deer that were not able to cross HWY 52 in S MN safely driving home last night.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I have been seeing bucks with does and some chasing going on this week. Also saw some smaller bucks sparring. It's not hot and heavy yet but close.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Went out with the bow Monday evening and didn't see anything, heard some crashing though.

Last night made it out in the wind and when I got up in my tree and started untying my bow a doe jumped up 30 yrds from my stand. About 1/2 hr later 80 yards out another deer got out of its bed, had a big dark body but my eyes were watering so bad looking into the wind I could not make out if it had antlers or not.

I think the next couple days are gonna be pretty good with the full moon tonight, should be around peak within 5-7 days I think, I don't think we are there yet at least in my area. I think when the cold blast hits next week the bucks will be on or close to lockdown.

Going out tonight.


----------



## fowlhunter7

Seeing lots of chasing the last three days. Time for some long sits.....


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Anybody? Seems as though things are kinda stagnant?

I've been talking to lots of people here in MN that don't really feel the rut has been going real strong, more of a trickle. A couple days they are chasing all over, the next nothing.

I saw a 4 pt chasing a doe on Tuesday evening, last night I had a group of 5 does come 20 yards from me(was crappin my pants when I heard them coming, thought something big was chasing something) then saw 2 up on top of the field but couldn't tell what they were.

Just doesn't seem like they are going "crazy" yet.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

I saw three small bucks yesterday morning at approx. 9am cruisin.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

It's the tail end of the peak. Bucks should be locked down with a doe or starting to search for the late ones. Hasn't been real cold to keep the chase going all day. Probably why your not seeing as much daytime activity, doesn't mean it aint happening. First rut will be over soon, as few of deer as I've seen this year, there may not be much of a secondary rut come December.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Anybody still out? Updates?

Went last Friday, Saturday in the snow, and Sunday all in the evenings. Never saw a deer, no tracks after the fresh snow. Hoping the moderation in temps this week has them running around again. Gonna go this evening. We are really close to the time when the deer start to herd up and typically do not traverse our property frequently. Typically I have fairly good luck until early Dec then it goes down hill, so I am trying to hit the woods as hard as possible over the next 2 weeks.

Talked to the president at my bank and yesterday afternoon at 1:45 a 12 pt ran through their parking lot.


----------



## duckp

Still going but sure slowing down here.Got to see about a 45 second fight today but even those two shut it down about 9AM.
Very little midday movement anymore-of course it only takes one so.....
Never know when you'll find yourself in a bank parking lot.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Saw a buck near work yesterday run across the road at 10a.m. Have been out the last two nights was well. Monday the deer came out just after I couldn't see my pins. Last night different stand didn't see a deer. Put approx. 85 hours in a stand so far and haven't had a Giant in bow range. Seen a couple Giants and passed on several small bucks and a lot of doe.


----------

